# Mexican FM3



## jesswright75 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello

I was wondering if someone could help me.... I am an Australian Citizen.

I live and work in Mexico currently on an FM3 visa. But I recently went to the IMSS hospital for some tests and they advised me that my employer listed my FM3 'inactive' 1 month ago... of course I was not aware of this at all and I have continued working for the school as per normal.

When I spoke to my school about this they advised me that they are looking into it for me because I am still working there. Anyway, it has now been over 3 weeks since I spoke to the school and I still have no answers from them.

My immediate concerns now are whether or not I am allowed to be in Mexico on an 'inactive' FM3? Because I know very little about the visas for here, I wonder,if my FM3 is listed as inactive, does that mean I have to leave Mexico, does it effectively mean I am here on no valid visa?

I entered Mexico 7 months ago on a tourist visa and then had my FM3 granted through my school a month later. But if my FM3 is now inactive and my tourist visa has already expired (the tourist visa was originally issued with a 6 month validity at the border), then this leaves me feeling a little worried that I am in actual fact here 'illegally' and also working illegally...

Also, I will be leaving Mexico for a holiday in October to Columbia... so I wonder if this will pose problems at the border going out and coming back into Mexico.

I am also in the process of starting my own business here and am about to have it registered with SAT. So I wonder, can I register my inactive FM3 under my own business name and just forget about waiting for my school 'to figure it out' ?

I am appreciative to anyone that can offer some advice here.

Cheers
Jess


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

What an odd (and upsetting) situation! I've never heard of an FM3 aka No Inmigrante visa being "inactive". I think you should pressure your school to find out what's going on since it appears they are responsible for changing your status to "inactive". Did your school sponsor your visa? My visa has an expiration date as must yours. When is your visa set to expire?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Your visa should have the expiration date on it.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

Yes, your visa should have an expiration date.

Beyond that, go back to the school and be persistent with them. Even if it wasn't a mistake the school made, the school should get this straightened out on your behalf (and on the school's behalf too) ASAP. You've waited long enough for them to fix this, IMHO


----------



## jesswright75 (Mar 24, 2009)

*thank you to all*

Thank you to all that have responded!!

I have today gone to the immigration department and they have said that my FM3 is not inactive. It is impossible to make a visa inactive until its expiry date.

As for the inactive status that the hospital reported to me, that is something that the school has to fix. apparently from a national medical point of view, it appears that i am not working there.. so if you are not working, you are not qualified to have the national health care (IMMS).

anyway i have taken this up with my school again and it is now up to them to 'reactivate' me so i can go have my tests done.

but at least i am now happy to know that my visa is secure and this is (kinda) an unrelated thing to the FM3.... YAY!!


----------

